# Extreme Detail Under De Tail



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Getting ready for open house next weekend I was going through some of the new dogs that I recently acquired. One dog in particular stood out and it made me think of _Ralph and Herbie_.

Plumbers solder was just perfect. It was the right thickness, could be cut to size, and is very maliable. A bit of a twist and a little shaping...





Note the use of corn for texture.




And, _Ralph and Herbie_.



For those who remember who _Ralph and Herbie_ are, and for those that don't but want a laugh, follow the link. (Moderators, there is no profanity or obsenity used in the link.)

Ralph and Herbie


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

To smooth for a bm


----------

